# Heir to the North - pre-order now!



## chopper (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm kinda bouncing here, because Heir to the North (or the Kindle version, at least - paperbacks will be up very soon too) is available for pre-order through Amazon. Just £3.99 ($6.09 according to my browser on the .com site), which means you can treat yourself to it and a good coffee, and still have enough change for that four-pack of triple choc chip cookies too.

Need I say more?

Oh, it would probably be a good idea to tell you what it's about...


> “_Caenthell will stay buried, and the North will not rise again until I freely offer my sword to a true descendant of the High Kings—or until one takes it from my dying hands!_”
> With this curse, the Warlock Malessar destroyed Caenthell. The bloodline of the High Kings disappeared and the kingdom faded into dark legend until even stories of the deed lost their power. But now there is an Heir to the North.
> Cassia hopes to make her reputation as a storyteller by witnessing a hardened soldier and a heroic princeling defeat Malessar and his foul curse. But neither of her companions are exactly as they appear, and the truth lies deep within stories that have been buried for centuries.
> As Cassia learns secrets both soldier and warlock have kept hidden since the fall of Caenthell, she discovers she can no longer merely bear witness. Cassia must become part of the story; she must choose a side and join the battle.
> The North will rise again.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Sep 11, 2015)

Congrats! Exciting times.


----------



## ctg (Sep 15, 2015)

North will rise again!


----------



## Ensign Shah (Sep 19, 2015)

Fabulous news! Well done clever cookie.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Sep 19, 2015)

It's a very entertaining book.  For those who like epic fantasy (with a YA feel) I definitely recommend it.


----------



## Juliana (Sep 25, 2015)

Looks good! I've preordered from the US site.


----------



## chopper (Sep 26, 2015)

thank you muchly!


----------



## ratsy (Sep 26, 2015)

Hey Chopper. I have also preordered for my kindle. Look forward to reading it. Wow the Chrons authors are the real deal. You should see my bookshelf and kindle filling up with their books. I love it!


----------



## chopper (Sep 26, 2015)

and thank you too!


----------



## Susan Boulton (Sep 27, 2015)

As I said yesterday, signed copy please at the book launch at Fantasycon And will there be cake there too???


----------



## chopper (Sep 27, 2015)

The Cake Will Rise Again


----------



## chopper (Oct 3, 2015)

If you're going to Fantasycon in Nottingham, you could pick up one of these lovely (double-sided!) bookmarks along with your copy of Heir to the North. Just sayin'


----------



## chopper (Oct 12, 2015)

just sayin', but it looks like the paperbacks are out on sale already.... 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1909845892/?tag=brite-21


----------



## Juliana (Oct 12, 2015)

My US kindle account has it down as October 23rd for ebook... I will have to wait a while longer.


----------

